# best ipod interface sound wise and DIY friendly



## JettaRacing04 (Jun 5, 2007)

hey was wondering what the best sounding ipod interface and easiest to DIY for my 04 jetta


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: best ipod interface sound wise and DIY friendly (JettaRacing04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRacing04* »_ hey was wondering what the best sounding ipod interface and easiest to DIY for my 04 jetta









Definitely check out the DICE i-VW-R. Sound quality is amazing being hard-wired through the CD-C connection on the back of your radio. Installation isn't too difficult, radio just needs to be pulled out.
You can take a look here:
http://www.diceelectronics.com...OD_VW
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: best ipod interface sound wise and DIY friendly ([email protected])*

with the 2004 jetta the install is super easy
you'll want to buy a set of radio removal tools:
 42nd Draft designs radio removal tools









with the radio removal tools, the radio will slide right out of the dash allowing you to make the connection the the Dice module quickly and easily

We also sell the Dice I-VW-R  


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:07 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## JettaRacing04 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: best ipod interface sound wise and DIY friendly (JettaRacing04)*

any picture of the ipod cradle and where is it located also will the ipod be controlled by the ipod wheel the radio itself and steering controls?










_Modified by JettaRacing04 at 12:45 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: best ipod interface sound wise and DIY friendly (JettaRacing04)*

the Dice I-VW-R is your ipod interface it will control the ipod from the radio and steering wheel controls.
the unit comes with a 3' cable to connect the ipod to the interface
if you'd like you can but the optional cradle that will hold the ipod 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








you'll want to use a dash mount to attach the ipod cradle too
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

